# Anesthesia pain management



## seetha (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody in this forum know about anesthesia pain management guidelines please farward me.  

thanks
seetha k

seetha_2001inn@yahoo.co.in


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 4, 2008)

seetha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody in this forum know about anesthesia pain management guidelines please farward me.
> 
> ...



Hello,
I am also trying to get those details. I recently found one page-you may try reading this-I hope it helps you-
http://www.asahq.org/publicationsAndServices/standards/43.pdf.


----------



## seetha (Oct 5, 2008)

*Hello*

Hello

Thank you for ur information

seethak


----------

